# CUBE Team 200 fast original



## ALMU (3. Juli 2013)

Anfang diesen Jahres ist mir aufgefallen das das BMW Kid's Bike (in orange) meinem 5 jährigen viel zu klein geworden ist. Dieses war schon getunt durch eine ordentliche Bremse.
Also mußten wir los und ein gut aussehendes Bike besorgen. Der Sprung auf ein 20" war natürlich sehr extrem und dann kam noch hinzu das es unbedingt das Cube in weiß, mit blau und rot sein muß. Schon beim Kauf monierte ich die schwergängige Schaltung und die mäßige Bremse.
Glaubt mal nicht das irgendein Fahrradladen in meiner Gegend auf dieses für mich große Problem eingehen wollte. Mir wurde nur immer wieder gesagt das es so was nicht gibt und wenn ist es viiieeeellllll zu teuer. 
Teuer ist immer sehr relativ, wenn mein Junior nicht schnell genug zu stehen kommt und dann ein Hindernis trifft wird das teuer uns schmerzhaft. Wenn dadurch meine Frau oder ich nicht arbeiten gehen können wird es sogar richtig teuer.
Auch auf dieses Argument bekam ich nur ein anerkennendes Kopfnicken.
Also habe ich genau zwei Tage nach dem Kauf eine KCNC VB-6 an das Teil geworfen. Damit ist der Junior aber nicht klar gekommen also alles wieder ab und eine Magura HS33 ran. Mit der kommt er super klar. Dann war da noch die Schaltung, schnell ein Sram MRX 7 fach Drehschalter ran und alles sollte gut werden.
Falsch!!!
Mit den langen Kurbeln hat er sich ja fast jedes mal mit dem Knie vor den Ellenbogen gehauen. Das ging ja gar nicht! Also vom Hase Trets mal ganz schnell die 114mm Kurbel abgeschraubt und an das CUBE gesetzt. Mit dem original Innenlager ging das aber mal gar nicht also mußte ein neues 107mm her.

Puh fertig!!!


----------



## Mamara (3. Juli 2013)

Von den "Hase Trets" scheint es viele Kurbellängen zu geben. Gibt es dafür eine Bezugsquelle und Infos zu Lochkreisen usw? Sind eure stark gekröpft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ALMU (3. Juli 2013)

Einfach mal bei einem Hase Händler eine bestellen, direkt über Hase geht es nicht. Ich denke es sind alte Shimano Kurbeln. Der Lochkreis ist 110mm.


----------



## ALMU (3. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich dieses Forum nicht gefunden hätte würde das Cube noch immer so sein wie es eine Woche nach kauf war!!!

Jetzt ging es richtig los und das Rad wurde zerlegt und eigentlich ist nur der Rahmen und die Gabel geblieben.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1413456

Der Lenker wird auch wieder getauscht sobald ich einen neuen Carbon Lenker bekomme. Den anderen habe ich zu sehr gekürzt
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1413458


Und wenn Ihr mal mit dem Nachwuchs in der Wohnung schrauben müsst und die Regierung Euch verbietet den Montageständer in's Wohnzimmer zu stellen bietet sich meine Lösung mit dem Besenstiel und den Stühlen an
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1413615

Den Rest seht Ihr hier
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1413623
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1413620
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1413619

Die Griffe sind übrigens rot und blau weil mein kleiner unter Stress leichte Probleme mit links und rechts hat. Er kommt eben ganz nach der Mama!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1413617

Die Aufkleber hat er sich selbst ausgesucht und platziert.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1413622


----------



## Stoppelhopp (3. Juli 2013)

Na dann hoffe ich mal für euch, dass es nicht nach 4 Wochen im Keller verschimmelt. So war es dann bei uns


----------



## ALMU (3. Juli 2013)

Er bewegt es eigentlich jeden Tag und wenn er mal ne Pause machen möchte ist das auch OK.
Solche Projekte bringen uns Papa's doch mehr als den kleinen.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (3. Juli 2013)

Stoppelhopp schrieb:


> Na dann hoffe ich mal für euch, dass es nicht nach 4 Wochen im Keller verschimmelt. So war es dann bei uns



   Und mit welchem Rad fährt er denn dann regelmäßig mit euch draußen rum?

Ich mein, ihr fahrt doch bestimmt regelmäßig Rad, oder? (weil sonst wär das Wundern drüber, warum der Kleine net fahren mag, müßig)





ALMU schrieb:


> Er bewegt es eigentlich jeden Tag und wenn er mal ne Pause machen möchte ist das auch OK.
> Solche Projekte bringen uns Papa's doch mehr als den kleinen.



Stimmt, der Kleine stört sich offenbar viel weniger am ungetunten Rad wie sein Papa - deshalb komm ich gar net dazu, die Teile umzubauen, weil der Bazi will ja jeden Tag mit seinem Radl fahren!


----------



## Banglabagh75 (3. Juli 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> Also mußten wir los und ein gut aussehendes Bike besorgen. Der Sprung auf ein 20" war natürlich sehr extrem



Klar, dass ihr dann natürlich beim Cube hängengeblieben seid, wenn´s um hübsche Optik ging! 

Aber wieso gleich zum 20Zöller aufgestiegen, wenn der Sprung so "extrem" war?
Das 16"-Cube gibt´s doch im exakt selben Design!?


Danke für deine Teile-Gewichte-Aufstellung, da weiß ich ja jetzt schon vorab, welche Teilegewichte mir bei den orig. Cube Scape Teilen entgegenspringen werden.
Überraschung: Der Rahmen ist ja super leicht (für den günstigen Preis), dafür die Gabel superschwer...
Hast du die Schläuche und Reifen net gewogen?


----------



## Stoppelhopp (3. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Und mit welchem Rad fährt er denn dann regelmäßig mit euch draußen rum?
> 
> Ich mein, ihr fahrt doch bestimmt regelmäßig Rad, oder? (weil sonst wär das Wundern drüber, warum der Kleine net fahren mag, müßig)



Nein er fährt fast gar nicht. Als es darum ging das ein neues Rad her muss, hat der Papa ganz große Augen bekommen  

Er wollte ein MTB wie der Papa hat, aber fahren ist dann doch nicht so sein Fall. Also eher selten mal ne kleine Tour. Er spielt lieber den ganzen Tag Fußball


----------



## ALMU (3. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Überraschung: Der Rahmen ist ja super leicht (für den günstigen Preis), dafür die Gabel superschwer...
> Hast du die Schläuche und Reifen net gewogen?



Der Rahmen hat netto 1485g, das angegebene Gewicht auf meiner Liste ist inkl. Steuersatz und Fuxon Ständer.
Den Steuersatz wollte ich erst tauschen wenn der hin ist denn vom Gewicht her wird ein anderer nicht leichter sein.
Ständer ist Pflicht gewesen und wird auch nur abgeschraubt wenn er ersetzt werden muß.
Die Einzelgewichte der Reifen und Schläuche werde ich ermitteln sobald ich die Teile ordentlich verstauen werde. Das wird in der nächsten Woche sein.
Aber du kannst das Gewicht doch grob ermitteln indem du alt und neu als Satz gegenüber stellst.

Ich habe hier noch Teile rum liegen die nochmal 900g Erleichterung bringen werden


----------



## Banglabagh75 (3. Juli 2013)

Stoppelhopp schrieb:


> Nein er fährt fast gar nicht. Als es darum ging das ein neues Rad her muss, hat der Papa ganz große Augen bekommen
> 
> Er wollte ein MTB wie der Papa hat, aber fahren ist dann doch nicht so sein Fall. Also eher selten mal ne kleine Tour. Er spielt lieber den ganzen Tag Fußball



Okay, Fußball ist auch gut, Hauptsache, die Kleinen machen überhaupt Sport und hocken net den ganzen Tag am PC Ballerspiele machen oder Gameboy oder so (ach ne, heißt heutzutag ja Playstation).
Das wär als Vater mein Tod, ich glaub, so nen Kleinen tät ich auf der Stelle enterben... 

Aber ich check das immer noch net: Also du und deine Frau (oder nur du) fahrt regelnäßig mit Begeisterung radl, und er fährt da einfach net mit oder wie?

Ich jump halt mitm Trialbike a bissle rum und probier dies und jenes aus - und mein Kleiner radelt daneben auf seinem Radl und probiert auch dies und jenes aus, zwischendurch ruft er immer wieder "guck mal, Papa, was ich kann - war das gut?"
Okay, wenn ich stattdessen Fußball spielen täte, dann wäre er halt ein Fußballer, im Grundschulalter sind wir Eltern ja (noch ) die großen Vorbilder, denen die Kleinen alles nacheifern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (3. Juli 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> Der Rahmen hat netto 1485g
> 
> Ich habe hier noch Teile rum liegen die nochmal 900g Erleichterung bringen werden





Dann könnte man also leicht ein 20"-Cube mit 7,5 kg auf die Beine stellen!?

Dachte immer, lightweight gäb´s nur bei Isla und Kania und Co!? 

Aber irgendwie auch deprimierend: Da hab ich jetzt auch so nen tollen vermeintlich leichten 20"-Poison-Alurahmen gekauft - und da haben die superschicken Cube-Rahmen dasselbe Rahmengewicht!?


----------



## Stoppelhopp (3. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Okay, Fußball ist auch gut, Hauptsache, die Kleinen machen überhaupt Sport und hocken net den ganzen Tag am PC Ballerspiele machen oder Gameboy oder so (ach ne, heißt heutzutag ja Playstation).
> Das wär als Vater mein Tod, ich glaub, so nen Kleinen tät ich auf der Stelle enterben...
> 
> Aber ich check das immer noch net: Also du und deine Frau (oder nur du) fahrt regelnäßig mit Begeisterung radl, und er fährt da einfach net mit oder wie?
> ...



Zum Glück hockt er kaum drinn (es sei denn er hat Hausarrest)  

Nur ich fahre, angedacht war ja das er dann mit mir zusammen fahren kann. Aber der spass am neuen Rad ist schnell verloren gegangen, leider.

Fahren tut er natürlich schon, nur halt eher selten. Man wünscht sich ja als Vater das die Kinder einem im sportlichen nacheifern (ich zumindest) um auf Touren zusammen zu sein. 

Er spielt eben lieber Fußball mit seinen Freunden. Was natürlich auch ok ist, dennoch wünschte ich mir manchmal schon das er mit mir fahren würde. Aber gut, wenigstens hat er seinen eigenen Willen und sagt was er mag und was nicht.


----------



## ALMU (3. Juli 2013)

Da geht noch was allerdings darf ich die Magura "noch" nicht tauschen und mit der Gabel ist er auch noch nicht überzeugt. Er findet es ganz toll das er es selber tragen kann und mit dem Umbau der Schaltung wurde ich eh zum besten Papa der Welt für ihn. Selbst ich bin schon kurz davor für mein neues Bike von XT auf SRAM zu gehen. Das Zeug läuft wirklich erste Sahne.

Und hier noch die Liste der nächsten Teile


----------



## BOOZE (3. Juli 2013)

Schöne Liste, nur leider sehr fehlerhaft zu deinen Gunsten, also die andere. 

Hängt das Teil doch einfach an eine Waage und rechnet da nicht wild rum


----------



## ALMU (3. Juli 2013)

Was ist denn da Falsch? Dann wird es sofort ordentlich gemacht, es soll doch anderen verrückten Vätern helfen.
Auf der Postwaage steht ein etwas leichteres Gewicht als mein ausgerechnetes.


----------



## BOOZE (3. Juli 2013)

Du hast zB: das Gewicht der Reifen komplett abgezogen, oder wie ist das bei dir gerechnet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ALMU (3. Juli 2013)

Ich habe die original Felgen inkl. Mantel, Schlauch, Achse und Katzenaugen gewogen daher nicht einzeln angegeben (werde ich aber nachholen). Auf der anderen Seite habe ich die Neuteile einzeln gewogen. Ich habe immer die gleiche Waage verwendet damit eventuelle Messfehler ausgeglichen werden.


----------



## BOOZE (3. Juli 2013)

Mag sein, nur wie willst du das jetzt  gegen rechnen? 
Du kannst ja nur die Differenz der einzelnen Teile abziehen und nicht das Gesamtgewicht der Reifen und Co. 

Damit es auch leichter verständlich ist, alles was du gegen rechnest ein minus Zeichen davor.
Alles was mehr wiegt als die Serie ein plus Zeichen davor


----------



## ALMU (3. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Mag sein, nur wie willst du das jetzt  gegen rechnen?
> Du kannst ja nur die Differenz der einzelnen Teile abziehen und nicht das Gesamtgewicht der Reifen und Co.
> 
> Damit es auch leichter verständlich ist, alles was du gegen rechnest ein minus Zeichen davor.
> Alles was mehr wiegt als die Serie ein plus Zeichen davor



Wenn ich nichts bei original eingetragen habe (was mit einer Null bewertet wird) kommt bei der Differenz ein Minus raus. Minus ist für mich negativ und bedeutet mehr Gewicht. Zahlen im Positiven Bereich geben die Ersparnis an.
Somit habe ich doch alle Werte und Teiler erfasst und ob ich das Rad komplett wiege oder in Teilen so ändert sich doch nicht das Gesamtgewicht!?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (3. Juli 2013)

Stoppelhopp schrieb:


> Zum Glück hockt er kaum drinn (es sei denn er hat Hausarrest)
> 
> Nur ich fahre, angedacht war ja das er dann mit mir zusammen fahren kann. Aber der spass am neuen Rad ist schnell verloren gegangen, leider.



Ich seh schon, alles halb so wild: Der Kleine hat seinen (anderen) Outdoor-Sport - und du kannst dir zumindest das Geld für die nächste Radgröße sparen... 

Im Ernst: Ich kann gut mit dir mitfühlen, mir ging´s vielleicht ähnlich wie dir, als er im Alter von 4 partout nicht radlfahren lernen konnte (wollte?) und jetzt erst mit 5 radeln fahren gelernt hat. Dachte schon, er lernt das nie mehr und dann wär´s mir ja noch schlimmer ergangen als dir.


----------



## BOOZE (3. Juli 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> Somit habe ich doch alle Werte und Teiler erfasst und ob ich das Rad komplett wiege oder in Teilen so ändert sich doch nicht das Gesamtgewicht!?



Hast schon ne komische Rechnung 
Züge, Aussenhüllen usw.?

Bei deiner zweiten Tabelle
HS33 gegen V-Brake
Bremshebel und Züge mit gerechnet?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (3. Juli 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> Wenn ich nichts bei original eingetragen habe (was mit einer Null bewertet wird) kommt bei der Differenz ein Minus raus. Minus ist für mich negativ und bedeutet mehr Gewicht. Zahlen im Positiven Bereich geben die Ersparnis an.
> Somit habe ich doch alle Werte und Teiler erfasst und ob ich das Rad komplett wiege oder in Teilen so ändert sich doch nicht das Gesamtgewicht!?



Ich hab jetzt die einzelnen Werte net nachgerechnet (dein Taschenrechner wird wohl funktionieren), aber ich kann deine Liste schon nachvollziehen, zumindest die Rechenwege scheinen zu stimmen.

Manche Originalteile hast du als Kombination zusammen mit anderen Teilen gewogen, deshalb sind manche Gewichtsspalten bei den Originalteilen leer. Wenn du in dieser Zeile dann das einzelne Tuningteil gewogen hast, wird das natürlich IN DIESER Zeile auf die Gewichtsersparnis (Spalte Differenz) wieder draufgerechnet, vom Endsaldo her sollt´s aber stimmen.

Aber in einer Sache gebe ich dem BOOZE recht: Ich hab´s in meiner Liste (wie lädt man hier ne Exceltabelle hoch?) auch genau andersrum gemacht:
(Beispiel) Serienteil 300 g abzüglich Tuningteil 100 g ergibt MINUS 200 g in der Gewichtseinsparungs-Spalte.
Klar isses logisch-konsequent, dass bei Gewichtserleichterung ein positiver Wert stehen muss.
Aber irgendwie irritiert das einfach, dass bei LEICHTEREN Teilen gewichtsmäßig zuletzt ein Plus da steht und bei SCHWEREREN Teilen in der Spalte ein Minus.
Deshalb hab ich das eben genau andersrum, leichtere Teile kriegen ein Minus-Saldo, nur schwerere Teile ein Plus.


----------



## trolliver (3. Juli 2013)

Diese Rechnerei.... am Ende das Rad auf die oder an die Waage - und gut is.
  @Banglabagh75 : In Philipps Kindergartengruppe sind zwei Fünfjährige, deren einer, Theo,  gerade eben auf einem 12"-Rad gelernt hat, weil er der Meinung ist, er sei zu klein für das ganze, der andere mag noch gar nicht, hat Angst. Kinder sind einfach verschieden. Ich habe auch erst mit vier Rad fahren gelernt, das war früher normal, sogar früh. Theo war heute mit Philipp auf einer seiner Lieblingsrunden, bißchen Hügel, bißchen Waldboden, und schaute erst skeptisch, als er Philipp rumrasen sah. Dann fing er langsam an. Und wie! Am Ende jagten sie sich fast ohne Unterbrechung über zwei Stunden mit wachsender Begeisterung, Theo natürlich chancenlos auf seiner 12"-Mühle, aber der Anfangsehrgeiz ist geweckt.

Oliver


----------



## Banglabagh75 (3. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Hast schon ne komische Rechnung
> Züge, Aussenhüllen usw.?
> 
> Bei deiner zweiten Tabelle
> ...




Nokon Bremszughüllen wiegen incl. kompletten Plastiktüten (wenn ich alles auspacke, kann ich´s ja nicht mehr zusammen wiegen ):
blau 82 g, rot 92 g

komisch, dass blau 10 g leichter als rot ist!?


----------



## ALMU (3. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Hast schon ne komische Rechnung
> Züge, Aussenhüllen usw.?
> 
> Bei deiner zweiten Tabelle
> ...



Die Züge gehören zu der Magura dazu und sind daher nicht einzeln aufgeführt.
Wenn du schon mal einen neuen Shifter in der Hand hattest wird dir aufgefallen sein das da bereits ein Zug dran ist, diesen habe ich natürlich mit gewogen da ich zu faul war diesen erst zu demontieren. Die Aussenhülle war beim wiegen des Rahmens mit dabei.

Zur zweiten Tabelle:
Bremshebel ist inkl. bei beiden Systemen, lediglich die Aussenhülle habe ich nicht beachtet wird aber bei Umsetzung entsprechend berücksichtigt.

Wichtig für mich ist aber das echte Endgewicht und da liege ich unter dem gerechneten


----------



## 68-er (3. Juli 2013)

5gramm hin oder her - ich find das radel sehr gelungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (4. Juli 2013)

Gewichtsgeschiss wird hier im Forum eh deutlich über bewertet.


----------



## ALMU (4. Juli 2013)

Mamara schrieb:


> Gewichtsgeschiss wird hier im Forum eh deutlich über bewertet.




Kannst du dir vorstellen mit einem Bike zu fahren was 60% deines eigenen Körpergewichtes wiegt.

Ich hatte mal ganz kurz ein PG und das hatte nur 45kg und als der Strom weg war war es einfach nur furchtbar.


----------



## Mamara (4. Juli 2013)

Du glaubst aber nicht ernsthaft dass die merken ob nen 20" 7,5 oder 8KG wiegt? Beim 16" hab ich den Spass ja auch noch mit gemacht aber beim 20" fang ich bestimmt nicht mehr an mit 10g an den Kettenblattschrauben und 5g an den Spacern rum zu hampeln.


----------



## ALMU (4. Juli 2013)

Mamara schrieb:


> Du glaubst aber nicht ernsthaft dass die merken ob nen 20" 7,5 oder 8KG wiegt? Beim 16" hab ich den Spass ja auch noch mit gemacht aber beim 20" fang ich bestimmt nicht mehr an mit 10g an den Kettenblattschrauben und 5g an den Spacern rum zu hampeln.



Das sehe ich genauso aber den Sprung von 10,6 auf 8,5 hat er schon gemerkt. 
Alles was jetzt kommt ist Papas Spass und Junior möchte doch beim Schrauben auch was lernen. Es wurde kein Teil ohne Ihn angeschraubt oder eingestellt. Selbst die genaue Funktion der Züge  in Verbindung mit dem Schaltwerk wurde zwei Tage diskutiert.
Zum Glück kannte er schon die Übersetzungsverhältnisse der Zahnräder aus seinem Lego Technik Kasten.


----------



## Mamara (4. Juli 2013)

Was meinste wie andere Eltern gucken wenn nen 6Jähriger seinen Freund fragt ob ER nicht mal kurz die Speichen wegen ner 8 im Vorderrad des Freundes nachziehen soll .


----------



## Banglabagh75 (4. Juli 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genauso aber den Sprung von 10,6 auf 8,5 hat er schon gemerkt.
> Alles was jetzt kommt ist Papas Spass und Junior möchte doch beim Schrauben auch was lernen. Es wurde kein Teil ohne Ihn angeschraubt oder eingestellt. Selbst die genaue Funktion der Züge  in Verbindung mit dem Schaltwerk wurde zwei Tage diskutiert.
> Zum Glück kannte er schon die Übersetzungsverhältnisse der Zahnräder aus seinem Lego Technik Kasten.



Wie ich das gehasst hatte, als Kind, Lego-Technik, Fisherprice, usw. und dann noch das allerschlimmste: Der Chemiebaukasten!

Als Kind ist man ja erst mal artig und spielt tagelang mit dem, was einem die Eltern vorsetzen (also ich war so).
Gut, dass mich meine Eltern dann ab und zu auch mal gefragt haben, ob mir das Zeugs gefällt.
Da klärten sich die Prioritäten sehr schnell auf und fortan gab´s nie wieder Lego, Lego-Technik, Fisherprice und Chemiebaukasten, sondern nur noch "hübsches, stylisches" Playmobil (obwohl das damals ja noch bei weitem net so hübsch und stylisch wie heutzutage war).
Da wir Männer auch nur etwas größere Jungs sind, hat sich das mit dem hübschen, stylischen Spielzeug dann bis zu den Fahrrädern und Autos gehalten, nix wurde von der Stange gefahren, alles individualisiert, beim MTB ging das ja dann sehr früh los mit diesen herrlichen purple-farbenen Eloxalteilen (komisch, die Farbe ist heutzutag fast völlig von der Bildfläche verschwunden, fiel mir neulich so auf).
Aber da war sie dann auch schon wieder, diese verdammte Technik  - Gottseidank bei 1-Gang-Kinderbikes und Oldschool-Jeeps net gar so ausgeprägt... 

Wie auch immer, nach diesem kleinen Exkurs in kindliche Traumata: Du scheinst das ja (deiner Beschreibung nach) cool durchzuziehen mit deinem Sohn, super!
Was wär ich froh gewesen, wenn mein Vater net jeden Platten zum Fahrradladen gegenüber gebracht hätte - dann hätte ich mich anlässlich meines ersten MTB-Tuning-Akts (Plastikpedale gegen Bärentatzen getauscht, wer hat´s erraten?) net so gnadenlos beim Kumpel blamieren müssen: "Ich tät mir gern diese Pedale bestellen, aber hilfst du mir dann beim Einbauen, weiß net, wie das geht..." ;-)


----------



## ALMU (4. Juli 2013)

Das hat bestimmt auch was aber ich habe schon Frauen gesehen denen er erklärt hat wieviele Umdrehungen das Rad macht wenn er eine Runde getreten hat und dann am Ende gesagt hat "das nennt man Übersetzung!". Später sagte er zu mir das die Kindergärtnerinnen keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (4. Juli 2013)

@ Mamara und ALMU:

Okay, 2 kg spüren Groß und Klein beim Fahren, das ist wohl unstrittig.
Ob man n halbes Kilo spürt oder net, hm, gute Frage.

Mamara, wieso findest du Gewichtstuning beim 16Zöller wichtiger als beim 20Zöller?
Beim 16Zöller sind die Kleinen naturgemäß schwächer, aber beim 20Zöller ist doch die Nutzungsdauer länger und das Tuning "lohnt" sich eher!?


----------



## Mamara (4. Juli 2013)

Tja, hier schraubt die Mama an Rädern und Autos. Dafür bringen mich heute verlegte Transformers-Anleitungen zum verzweifeln. Und Eitech kommt direkt aus der Hölle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ALMU (4. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, nach diesem kleinen Exkurs in kindliche Traumata: Du scheinst das ja (deiner Beschreibung nach) cool durchzuziehen mit deinem Sohn, super!



Er hat vor einem Jahr den Lego Technik 8043 in nur einer Woche inkl technischer Erklärung aufgebaut. Gespielt hat er damit nie dafür ist Playmobil da


----------



## Banglabagh75 (4. Juli 2013)

Mamara schrieb:


> Tja, hier schraubt die Mama an Rädern und Autos.



Dass die Emanzipation auch vor nix halt macht!     




Mamara schrieb:


> Dafür bringen mich heute verlegte Transformers-Anleitungen zum verzweifeln. Und Eitech kommt direkt aus der Hölle.



  

Ich werd alt - oder unsere Jungs sind zu jung...


----------



## Mamara (4. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> @ Mamara und ALMU:
> 
> Okay, 2 kg spüren Groß und Klein beim Fahren, das ist wohl unstrittig.
> Ob man n halbes Kilo spürt oder net, hm, gute Frage.
> ...



Weil die da eh mehr Power haben und auch gewöhnlich mehr Muskelmasse aufs Körpergewicht gerechnet. Nen grad 4Jähriger rackert sich selbst beim 6KG 16"Rad noch ordentlich einen ab das ne Treppe rauf zu tragen, beim 20" hat nen 7Jahre altes Kind da schon kaum noch Probleme(egal ob 7 oder 9KG).


----------



## ALMU (4. Juli 2013)

Unsere PlayStation geht auch ohne Strom. Der Junge kommt in einen unserer Kursräume und darf dann mit Bälle, Seile und einer Holzbank spielen.

Und nun zurück zu deiner Frage.

Ich kann dir das nicht beantworten.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (4. Juli 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> Er hat vor einem Jahr den Lego Technik 8043 in nur einer Woche inkl technischer Erklärung aufgebaut. Gespielt hat er damit nie dafür ist Playmobil da




Aaah, endlich hab ich die Lösung all meiner Fragen aus der Kindheit: Das Zeugs IST gar net zum Spielen da, sondern nur zum Bauen! Und ich hatte schon gedacht, ich müsste diese Frage mit in´s Grab nehmen, wie man mit diesen eckigen Klötzchen und Rädchen und Verbindungsteilchen denn ein vernünftiges "Die-Indianer-und-General-Custers letzte Schlacht"-Spielchen durchführen soll... ;-)
Nach den Indianerkämpfen heißt mein Kleiner ja Hieronymus (= "deutsch"-lateinisch für Geronimo).




Mamara schrieb:


> Weil die da eh mehr Power haben und auch  gewöhnlich mehr Muskelmasse aufs Körpergewicht gerechnet. Nen grad  4Jähriger rackert sich selbst beim 6KG 16"Rad noch ordentlich einen ab  das ne Treppe rauf zu tragen, beim 20" hat nen 7Jahre altes Kind da  schon kaum noch Probleme(egal ob 7 oder 9KG).



Was eure Kleinen alles schon können: Fahrrad Treppe rauf tragen.
Meiner kann den 16Zöller grad mal die (betonierte) Kellertreppe runter fallen lassen, dafür konnte er das schon 2x.

Will übrigens jemand ein gebrauchtes 16" Cube Kids 160 teamline kaufen, das vor wenigen Wochen noch wie neu aussah!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






@ ALMU: So ne Playstation tät ich meinem Kleinen auch erlauben! ;-)

@ Mamara: Okay, klar soweit. Aber welches 7-jährige Kind hat denn 7 oder 9 kg? Hat ja unser bengalische "Mini-Tiger" mit 5 schon stramme 15 kg, das Moppelchen... ;-)


----------



## ALMU (4. Juli 2013)

Mamara schrieb:


> Weil die da eh mehr Power haben und auch gewöhnlich mehr Muskelmasse aufs Körpergewicht gerechnet. Nen grad 4Jähriger rackert sich selbst beim 6KG 16"Rad noch ordentlich einen ab das ne Treppe rauf zu tragen, beim 20" hat nen 7Jahre altes Kind da schon kaum noch Probleme(egal ob 7 oder 9KG).



Aber es sind nicht alle Kinder gleich und auch die Körpergröße ist wichtig.
Das tragen hat was mit Gleichgewicht und Griffstärke der Hand zu tun. Das Gleichgewicht außerhalb der Körpermitte entwickeln wir erst mit ca. 7-8 Jahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (4. Juli 2013)

Keine Ahnung, ich sehe bei meinen 6Jährigen auf jeden Fall keinen Unterschied mehr im Handling ob das Rad nun mit Trinkflasche 8,5KG oder ohne 7,5KG wiegt. Ansonsten kann es jeder machen wie er will.


----------



## trolliver (4. Juli 2013)

Multibegabte Kinder... Philipp ist super auf dem Rad, fährt allen, auch Größeren davon, aber Lego oder Duplo? Er baut ab und zu einen Turm oder ein quadratisches Schiff.... Technikkasten, damit brauche ich ihm nicht zu kommen (und ich hab' so schöne alte Fischertechnik en masse!) und malen tut er auch nicht, nur krakeln.

Aber was toll ist an den Kleinen (habe ich zumindest schon von mehreren mitbekommen): sie wissen nicht, was Scham, Komplexe oder Selbstbewußtsein sind, ersteres sowie zweiteres sind ihnen fremd und letzteres haben sie natürlicherweise ohne Ende. Wenn Philipp Bilder von anderen Kindern sieht, sagt er: "können die toll malen! Ich kann das nicht." Das war's. Schwingt sich auf sein Rad und tritt rein als gäb's kein Morgen.

Ich sehe die Tuningmaßnahmen hier als Hobbies der Eltern. Wer aus einem 7,5 kg-Rad ein 7- oder 6,5-Rad machen will, tut das seinetwegen, ist ja auch okay. Wenn ich etwas so leichtes wie das Isla oder Kania bekommen kann, wird es höchstens noch optisch mit farbiger Kette oder Pedalen - oder funktional (Austausch eines eventuell schlechten Lagers oder schwergängiger Teile) verbessert. Gewicht ist dann zweitrangig. Bei einem Cube sähe das natürlich anders aus. Glücklicherweise gefällt Philipp das nicht... ;-)

Oliver


----------



## Floh (4. Juli 2013)

@ALMU: Die KCNC VB6 sind natürlich geil, aber neu infernalisch teuer.
Ich bin ja ein totaler V-Brake Noob - gibt es was ähnlich leichtes für weniger Geld, mit kindgerechten Hebeln und vielleicht nicht so viel Power?


----------



## ALMU (4. Juli 2013)

Da gibt es noch die TRP CX-9 aber wenn du da noch die Hebel dazu rechnest wird es auch nicht günstig.
Ich hatte irgendwo noch einen polnischen Hersteller gesehen der die VB 6 nachbaut aber den finde ich gerade nicht. Alles andere was ich probiert hatte war noch heftiger da die Bremsarme länger waren und wenn es um Gewicht geht auch nicht besser als das Original.


----------



## Floh (4. Juli 2013)

Tektro RX 6 hat 144 Gramm. Hab ich von www.lbmnts.de
(Leichtbau Muss Nicht Teuer Sein).
Ich habe von einem Kollegen Avid (SL7 oder so) Bremsen geschenkt bekommen, die vergleiche ich mal damit vom Gewicht her. Wenn da was zu holen ist wäre das nicht allzu teuer.
http://www.radhammer.de/epages/6323...uctViaPortal&gclid=CLfZsO64lbgCFU0d3godlUMAcQ


----------



## ALMU (4. Juli 2013)

Du wirst dann aber für einen leichten Bremshebel viel Geld ausgeben und dann liegt das Set auch bei ca. 110Euro das sind aber immerhin schon mal 50Euro weniger als mein System.
Mir ist das Design allerdings den deutlichen Mehrpreis wert aber die Alternative werde ich mir mal für das Zweitrad speichern.


----------



## Floh (4. Juli 2013)

Hab gerade gesehen die RX5 gibt es schon für 33 Euro das Paar und die wiegen nur 4 Gramm mehr.
Hebel ist so ein Ding. Passen die normalen Hebel zu den 85 mm V-Brakes oder ergibt das dann wieder ein ungünstiges Hebelverhältnis mit zu hohen Handkräften?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (4. Juli 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> @_ALMU_: Die KCNC VB6 sind natürlich geil, aber neu infernalisch teuer.
> Ich bin ja ein totaler V-Brake Noob - gibt es was ähnlich leichtes für weniger Geld, mit kindgerechten Hebeln und vielleicht nicht so viel Power?



Guck mal das Programm von AEST in Polen! Da haben wir unsere 170g-Pedale her. Die bauen alles von KCNC nach, für kleineres Geld. Dass das überhaupt erlaubt ist!? Mal sehen, wie lange noch...
Auf ebay heißen die Vinco-Bike: http://stores.ebay.de/Vinco-Bike?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


----------



## Banglabagh75 (4. Juli 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Wenn ich etwas so leichtes wie das Isla oder Kania bekommen kann, wird es höchstens noch optisch mit farbiger Kette oder Pedalen - oder funktional (Austausch eines eventuell schlechten Lagers oder schwergängiger Teile) verbessert. Gewicht ist dann zweitrangig. Bei einem Cube sähe das natürlich anders aus.



Mal davon abgesehen, dass Geschmäcker verschieden sind und die einen Kinder (oder eher Eltern? ) hier eher auf Isla und die anderen eher auf Cube stehen usw. (Kania auch noch, und MTB-Cycletech usw.):
Da dieser Thread hier gezeigt hat, dass so ein Cube-Rahmen in Wirklichkeit ja total leicht ist (unter 1500 g, wiegt denn ein Isla-Rahmen überhaupt weniger?), folgere ich da richtig, dass Isla ihren Gewichtsvorteil hauptsächlich über die Teile herholen, ergo bei nem Cube mit leichten Teilen der Gewichtsvorteil Isla zum Cube egalisiert wäre!? Im Prinzip genau wie dieser Thread es zeigt...?


----------



## trolliver (4. Juli 2013)

Wenn dem so wäre... natürlich. Wenn auch meist mit höheren Kosten. Ich bin sicher, daß schon einmal jemand (Y_G ?) die Isla-Rahmen gewogen hat, doch schreibe ich das leider nicht auf. Zumindest die Gabel von Isla wird jedoch deutlich leichter sein.

Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ALMU (4. Juli 2013)

Die Rahmen nehmen sich bei den hochwertigeren Rädern nichts aber wie du schon geschrieben hast ist natürlich die Gabel am Cube ein echter Klumpen. Das da das schmalere Design der anderen Räder leichter ist spricht eben auch für die konsequent durchgeführte Gewichtsreduktion.


----------



## BOOZE (4. Juli 2013)

Eigentlich ist es ja alles total unwirtschaftlich was wir so machen, ein komplettes Rad nehmen und nur den Rahmen und ein Paar Kleinigkeiten belassen, oder alles teuer in Einzelteilen kaufen und aufbauen.
Meine Frau kann das gar nicht nachvollziehen 
Ich glaube wir machen da alle auch viel zu viel Brimborium drum.
Steigern uns rein und geben Unmengen an Geld aus 

Ach ist das schön.


----------



## Floh (4. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Guck mal das Programm von AEST in Polen! Da haben wir unsere 170g-Pedale her. Die bauen alles von KCNC nach, für kleineres Geld. Dass das überhaupt erlaubt ist!? Mal sehen, wie lange noch...
> Auf ebay heißen die Vinco-Bike: http://stores.ebay.de/Vinco-Bike?_trksid=p2047675.l2563



Und Vinco bikes verkauft auf ebay.com günstiger in USD als in Deutschland in Euro. Also die Dollarpreise sind niedriger als die Euro-Preise (40 USD vs. 46 Euro für den gleichen Artikel, inklusive Versand!)...
Ist mir aber immer noch zu teuer!


----------



## BikerDad (4. Juli 2013)

also soweit ich mich erinnere wog unser Cube Rahmen nackig 1349 gramm.

Und ein Cube mit unter 7500 gramm aufzubauen ist kein Problem.


----------



## ALMU (5. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es ja alles total unwirtschaftlich was wir so machen, ein komplettes Rad nehmen und nur den Rahmen und ein Paar Kleinigkeiten belassen, oder alles teuer in Einzelteilen kaufen und aufbauen.



Wir alle machen so viele unwirtschaftliche Sachen das es dann auf sowas auch nicht ankommt oder wozu benötigen wir einen TV im Schlafzimmer, eine offene Küche, Autos mit Zentralverriegelung und elekt. Fensterhebern und Telefone die mit uns sprechen und immer erreichbar sein lassen.
Das muß doch auch alles nicht sein und wenn man mal ganz ehrlich ist fließt in diese Dinge doch deutlich mehr Geld. 

 @BikerDad

Man kann es auch unter sieben bringen man muß es nur machen!
Aber für 7,5 muß man auch schon die Teile ordentlich selektieren.


----------



## Mamara (5. Juli 2013)

Ich finde Carbonräder für 10000+Euro, die 4 mal im Jahr gefahren werden oder gar nur für die Waage gebaut werden unwirtschaftlicher.


----------



## BikerDad (5. Juli 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> @BikerDad
> 
> Man kann es auch unter sieben bringen man muß es nur machen!
> Aber für 7,5 muß man auch schon die Teile ordentlich selektieren.



recht hast Du und da ich es ja schon gemacht habe muss ich es einfach noch einmal zeigen:


----------



## 68-er (5. Juli 2013)

is das ne alte gekürzte pace und 
kannst du noch was zum LRS sagen?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (5. Juli 2013)

Ich seh´s genau andersrum: Wir machen beim 20" eben den Komplettaufbau auf Basis des 30-Poison/Chaka-Rahmens, WEIL ich denke (nach groben Hochrechnungen), dass es günstiger wird als das, was wir jetzt grade beim 16" tun: Fertiges Radl für 190 umtunen. Letzteres liegt ja jetzt schon bei 800, und da sind erst ca. die Hälfte der Teile angetastet. Wenn wir statt der 190-"Basis" (beim 16"-Cube) nun eben ne 30-Basis haben (beim 20" Poison/Chaka), dann sollte das am Ende doch sogar günstiger werden, und zwar um genau diese 160, oder hab ich da nen Rechenfehler drin?


@ BikerDad: Find grade deinen Aufbau-Thread net, daher die Frage: Ist das auf dem Foto so ne 93364 Haro Extreme Racing BMX Carbon Gabel oder ähnliche? Hat ja ein super Preisleistungsverhältnis, und wie ich sehe, fahrt ihr also wohl problemlos mit diesen Anschraub-Canti/VBrake-Sockeln!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (5. Juli 2013)

Also das Rad ist echt oberaffeng..., Bikerdad. Dachte zunächst, da wäre eine Federgabel verbaut... ;-) Die Kurbel erscheint mir mal wieder etwas zu lang. Mag daran liegen, daß ich bei Philipp eher unter den allgemein als richtig angesehenen Maßen bleibe.

Oliver


----------



## BOOZE (5. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> dass es günstiger wird als das, was wir jetzt grade beim 16" tun: Fertiges Radl für 190 umtunen. Letzteres liegt ja jetzt schon bei 800, und da sind erst ca. die Hälfte der Teile angetastet.



Du hast 800 in ein 16" Cube gesteckt?


----------



## trolliver (5. Juli 2013)

Man könnte jetzt sagen, es gibt Leute, die geben soviel (und deutlich mehr) für eine Briefmarke aus, mit der man noch nicht einmal etwas machen kann, noch nichtmal einen Brief wegschicken...


----------



## BikerDad (5. Juli 2013)

jupp die Federgabel ist eine gekürzte Pace.
Der Laufradsatz ist der, welcher von Deltabikes angeboten wird. Das Gewicht ist irgendwo um die 1050 gramm.


----------



## Floh (5. Juli 2013)

Kannst Du verraten wie Du die "Muffen" von den Standrohren gelöst bekommen und wieder verklebt hast? Ich habe auch so ein oder zwei Gabeln im Auge bei denen man das machen könnte. Rätsele nur herum wie man das bei Carbon zerstörungsfrei macht. Temperatur scheidet ja aus.

Erst auf Länge kürzen und dann das Reststück aus der Muffe rausfräsen?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (5. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Du hast 800â¬ in ein 16" Cube gesteckt?



Nana, nur net Ã¼bertreiben: Da is der Einkaufspreis des Radls (190â¬) schon eingerechnet. ;-)  Allerdings isses fÃ¼r 800â¬ bei weitem noch net fertig, vorerst werd ich aber nach Kurbeln und Innenlager Schluss machen (mit einkaufen).
Und wenn der Kleine mal vom Rad runtergeht, dann kÃ¶nnt ich das Zeugs auch mal anbauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (5. Juli 2013)

BikerDad schrieb:


> jupp die Federgabel ist eine gekürzte Pace.



Sehr hübsch. Und dann ohne "Feder", nur mit "Gabel", oder?

Was wiegt die Gabel so?


----------



## BikerDad (5. Juli 2013)

ja, nur die Gabel ohne Feder. 

Bei der Gabel musste ich die Rohre sowieso kürzen, ich habe diese über den Ausfallenden abgesägt und dann die Carbonreste mit dem Heisluftfön aus diesen entfernt. 
Die Methode fällt sonst aus, ist richtig, da sich das Laminat bei Hitze verformt, bzw. delaminiert. 

Das Gewicht sind so um die 550 - 580 gramm, ganz genau kann ich das nicht mehr sagen, die ist schon ne Weile in Betrieb.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (5. Juli 2013)

BikerDad schrieb:


> ja, nur die Gabel ohne Feder.
> 
> Bei der Gabel musste ich die Rohre sowieso kürzen, ich habe diese über den Ausfallenden abgesägt und dann die Carbonreste mit dem Heisluftfön aus diesen entfernt.
> Die Methode fällt sonst aus, ist richtig, da sich das Laminat bei Hitze verformt, bzw. delaminiert.
> ...



Wie Heißluftfön? Meinst du, nen Haartrockner oder so n Heißluft-Handgebläse was man für´s Auto usw. hernimmt (haben wir auch im Keller schon seit Jahren, hab aber noch nie Verwendung dafür gefunden, hab das ursprünglich zum Aufkleberentfernen gekauft).

Und dann weiter: Also du erhitzt die Carbonstandrohre in den Muffen. Natürlich nur da, wo du sie eh kürzen/absägen wirst, weil sie sich an der erhitzten Stelle eben verformen, was aber wurscht ist, weil die Stelle ja eh abgeschnitten wird.
Richtig verstanden?

Mit was klebstn das rein: Zwei-Komponenten-Kleber?


----------



## Floh (5. Juli 2013)

Das Kleben ist nicht so das Thema. Ein guter Zwei-Komponenten Kleber, der übrigens bei etwas Temperatur extrem gut aushärtet, und gut ist. Eine Nabe samt Schnellspanner könnte sicherstellen dass die Ausfallenden auch winklig positioniert sind.

Das mit dem Auseinanderbauen hast Du also so gemacht wie ich es mir gedacht habe. Sehr cool. Könnte man sich überlegen wenn man günstig an so ein aus Rohren gefertigtes Ding kommt.


----------



## BikerDad (5. Juli 2013)

ich habe ZUERST die Carbonrohre über den Ausfallenden abgesägt, dann hatte ich die Enden solo in einen Schraubstock gespannt und mit dem Heißluftfön die Reste vom Carbonrohr erhitzt. Du brauchst schon Temperatur, die einzelnen Laminate lösen sich bei über 120 Grad voneinander. 
Dann die Gabel auf die entsprechende Länge gekürzt und die Ausfallenden wieder eingeklebt und dann wie Floh schon geschrieben hat eine Nabe genommen und verspannt damit das ganze gerade wird. 

Als Kleber habe ich Uhu Endefest 300 genommen und anschließend unter Wärme trocknen lassen damit er seine maximale Festigkeit bekommt. Die Gabel gibt es jetzt schon über 3 Jahre und macht keinen Mucks. 
Die Industrie macht ja auch nichts anderes, einkleben und gut. 

@ Floh, wenn man günstig an solche Ausfallenden kommen würde könnte man den Rest selber machen. Die Schellen für die V-Brake gibt es ja scheinbar noch zu kaufen, dann die Gabelkrone einer alten Mag und fertig. 

Mittlerweile gibt es aber genug China-Carbon oder Alugabeln die man dafür nehmen könnte. Die Pace ist mittlerweile leider alles andere als günstig zu bekommen.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (6. Juli 2013)

BikerDad schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gibt es aber genug China-Carbon oder Alugabeln die man dafür nehmen könnte. Die Pace ist mittlerweile leider alles andere als günstig zu bekommen.




Ja, z. B. die hier für 99:


Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Ist das auf dem Foto so ne 93364 Haro  Extreme Racing BMX Carbon Gabel oder ähnliche? Hat ja ein super  Preisleistungsverhältnis, und wie ich sehe, fahrt ihr also wohl  problemlos mit diesen Anschraub-Canti/VBrake-Sockeln!?



Hab ich auf der Seite von MK-Bikeshop.de gesehen. An´s Telefon gehen sie seit 1 Woche net, auf die Online-Anfrage reagieren sie auch net - hat schon mal jemand von denen ne Reaktion bekommen oder ist die Homepage nur ein Fake?


----------



## ALMU (6. Juli 2013)

Ich durfte heute erleben was der Gewichtsunterschied an einem Kinderrad ausmacht.
Wir sind heute ganz locker unsere 20km Runde gefahren und Junior wollte eigentlich gar nicht zurück nach Hause. 
So sind wir noch zu einem Freund von Ihm gefahren der jetzt auch ein Cube hat aber in einer anderen Farbe.
Mein kleiner mußte das natürlich gleich testen. Er war total unsicher auf dem Bike und hat es nach wenigen Metern wieder zurück gegeben und gesagt "deine Schaltung ist kaputt!"
Sein Kumpel ist in der Zeit mit unserem gefahren und wollte nicht mehr runter.
Das Ende war das jetzt noch ein Vater ein Cube tunen muß.


----------



## trolliver (6. Juli 2013)

So geht mir das mit Philipps fast Standard Isla CNOC16 auch immer wieder. Die Väter setzen ihre Kinder begeistert drauf und fragen sie, ob diese nicht auch ein richtig tolles Rad haben wollten. Die meisten Kinder wollen auch nicht mehr runter, es gibt aber auch solche, die sich wegen der fehlenden Rücktrittbremse unsicher fühlen. Der Preis - und der ist angesichts der hier vorgestellten Tuningmodelle ja noch als sehr moderat zu bezeichnen - schreckt aber auch viele.


----------



## ALMU (6. Juli 2013)

Für ein ordentliches Rad muß man auch was hinlegen. Ich bin bald vierstellig da ich vor einigen Jahren mal meine Radteile in die Tonne geworfen habe. Jetzt fange ich auch wieder an zu sammeln.


----------



## BikerDad (6. Juli 2013)

im Prinzip geht die BMX Gabel auch, aber Du musst schauen, dass die auch etwas Vorlauf hat und nicht nur Gerade nach unten geht. Ich denke sonst wird der Radstand zu kurz und das Rad zu nervös beim fahren.

Ich denke die Preise schocken eh nur die, welche selber kaum Rad fahren und denken dass 300 Euro für ein Fahrrad ( nicht Kinderrad ) viel Geld ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (6. Juli 2013)

Das trifft auf hiesige VerhÃ¤ltnisse zumindest nicht zu. Viele Eltern fahren hier alles mit dem Rad, manche haben gar kein Auto, und der Nachwuchs tut es ihnen gleich. Doch sind sie mit ihren "ordentlichen" RÃ¤dern, entweder HollandrÃ¤der oder Trecking- / TouringrÃ¤der, aufgewachsen, die zwar schwer, aber dennoch von guter QualitÃ¤t sind, machmal 20 oder 30 Jahre alt. FÃ¼r diese muÃ ein Rad nur funktionieren. Das tun die Bocas oder Pukys der Kinder auch. Wenn diese dann aber mal vom 12kg-Bomber auf ein 7,5kg-GerÃ¤t umsteigen, merken sie den Unterschied deutlicher, als wenn die Eltern sich auf ein 3000â¬-MTB setzen. Sich damit auseinanderzusetzen kann dauern.


----------



## BOOZE (6. Juli 2013)

Mal was zum Thema leichte Carbon 20" Gabel, sogar mit Cantisockeln und verschiedenen Einbauhöhen.

Gugst du Gabel


----------



## Mamara (6. Juli 2013)

Bei 870g für ne Starrgabel schein "leicht" aber ein recht dehnbarer Begriff zu sein für das Wundermaterial Carbon.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (6. Juli 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> Ich durfte heute erleben was der Gewichtsunterschied an einem Kinderrad ausmacht.
> Wir sind heute ganz locker unsere 20km Runde gefahren und Junior wollte eigentlich gar nicht zurück nach Hause.
> So sind wir noch zu einem Freund von Ihm gefahren der jetzt auch ein Cube hat aber in einer anderen Farbe.
> Mein kleiner mußte das natürlich gleich testen. Er war total unsicher auf dem Bike und hat es nach wenigen Metern wieder zurück gegeben und gesagt "deine Schaltung ist kaputt!"
> ...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (6. Juli 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Der Preis - und der ist angesichts der hier vorgestellten Tuningmodelle ja noch als sehr moderat zu bezeichnen - schreckt aber auch viele.



Eben, das ist ja der Denkfehler bei den/uns Eltern (außer man hat wirklich vor, gar nix zu verändern am Rad):
Sobald das Tunen mal anfängt, wird der Einstiegspreis zu ner vernachlässigenden Größe, egal ob nun Isla oder Kania oder Whoom oder Kokua oder Scott oder Cube oder Specialized usw.

Und wenn man schon am Gewicht nix tunen muss (wie bei den bereits leichten Vertretern der Spezies), dann wird eben an Farbe, Material, Funktion usw. getunt, irgendeinen Grund zum Tunen gibt´s immer...


----------



## trolliver (7. Juli 2013)

Stimmt, so ganz daran vorbei kam ich ja auch nicht, mal überlegen...


Innenlager:                   22 Euro
Pedalen:                      30 Euro
Kette:                           13 Euro
Ritzel:                           14 Euro (bislang)
Reifen:                          20 Euro
Schutzfolie:                  20 Euro
Sattelschnellspanner: 10 Euro

Macht auch schon 129 Euro, ohne ein Gramm Gewicht zu sparen (ungefähr). Dazu kommen noch die Anbauteile Rücklicht, Lampenhalter vorn für eine kleine LED-Taschenlampe, Schutzbleche und Klingel.

Beim nächsten, dem 20"-Rad, wird's noch teurer, allein schon wegen Nabendynamo mit vernünftigem Licht und Gepäckträger. Es läppert sich da schnell.

Oliver


----------



## ALMU (7. Juli 2013)

Ich habe heute die Vorderradbremse mal gegen die KCNC getauscht damit wir etwas üben konnten. Ich denke das könnte erfolgreich werden wenn ich die etwas weicher einstelle.

Somit habe ich jetzt eine Magura übrig.


----------



## ALMU (15. Juli 2013)

Ich wollte heute das neue Innenlager (JIS) einbauen, dabei ist mir aufgefallen das meine Kurbel JIS sind! Das alte 107mm Lager aber ein "normalo" 4 Kant ist. Wird meine Kurbel jetzt weiter drauf gehen? Wenn ja wieviel? Noch kann ich mein neues Lager tauschen.


----------



## trifi70 (15. Juli 2013)

"normalo" meint ISO? JIS Kurbel rutscht auf ISO Welle weiter drauf als vorgesehen, da ISO etwas schlanker baut. Hast Du also vorher 107er ISO-Welle gehabt und nun 107er JIS, wird die Kettenlinie einen Tick nach außen verschoben. Frag mich bitte nicht, wie weit genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (15. Juli 2013)

http://www.wikipedalia.com/index.php?title=Auswechselbarkeit_von_Vierkant-Kurbelaufnahmesystemen_bei_Tretlagern


----------



## ALMU (15. Juli 2013)

Den Link hatte ich schon gefunden aber ich habe gehofft das es hier Erfahrungen dazu gibt. 
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe würde meine Kurbel jetzt nach außen wandern!?


----------



## trifi70 (15. Juli 2013)

Ja, wenn die beiden Lager nominell dieselbe Länge haben, wandern Kurbel und KL nach außen.


----------



## ALMU (18. Juli 2013)

Das Projekt ist für dieses Jahr beendet und ich werde nun meinem neuen Rahmen mehr Aufmerksamkeit geben.
Die letzten Änderungen waren nur noch das Kettenblatt von 36T auf 34T.
Neue Kettenführung Carbon (noch nicht montiert).
Innenlager Token nur 162g!!! Danke für die Infos die ich diesbezüglich vorher hier bekommen habe.
Lenker Race Face 101g bei 480mm.
Alle Schrauben Titan oder Alu (je nach gefordertem Drehmoment).

Und dann sind da noch die Bremsen. Heute hatten wir das erste mal die Zeit richtig zu Testen. Nach dem ersten Abstieg über den Lenker wurde erstmal ganz schnell so ein Power Adjuster verbaut, die Wunden von Mama verarztet und dann ging es los. Egal was mir nun jemand erzählen möchte aber...die Magura ist das BESTE für ein Kind!!! 
Die Kraft die da aufgebracht werden muß ist viel linearer und absolut nicht mit der KCNC zu vergleichen. Bei der Qualität muß man wohl zu Magura nix sagen.
Mich stört es etwas das die KCNC teilweise recht scharfe Kanten haben. Weder bei der TRP CX9 noch bei der XLC SL konnte ich sowas sehen. 
Für meinen nächsten Aufbau würde ich die XLC Hebel nehmen, die sind überall sehr gut geschliffen und liegen auch sehr gut in der Kinderhand.

Ich liege jetzt deutlich unter 8 Kilo und mit einer ordentlichen Gabel würde ich auf 7,1kg kommen aber das wird dieses Jahr nicht mehr gemacht.


----------



## 68-er (18. Juli 2013)

sehr fein und individuell - ist das teil geworden 
wenn ich nur schon so weit wäre ...


----------



## trifi70 (18. Juli 2013)

Gewicht und Optik sind gut! 

Ich muss da bzgl. Bremse nochmal nachhaken. Ich war der wo am CNOC 16 die VR-Bremse direkt demontiert hat. Sie ist immer noch nicht wieder dran und des hat keine Gewichtsgründe, sondern ich hatte Angst, dass die Kleine beim ersten Bremsvorgang über den Lenker fliegt. Die Erfahrungen mit der HR-Bremse geben mir bisher leider recht: sie bremst digital, Ersatzreifen liegt bereits im Keller... Das Teil ist echt giftig, ich versuch die am HR mal zu entschärfen, da bisher kein Lerneffekt eingesetzt hat.

Ich überlege, ihr vorne eine Cane Creek Canti hinzubauen (liegt noch rum). Allerdings hat  die den Nachteil, dass sie breiter baut und damit eher  Verletzungsgefahr besteht.

Du meinst also, die Magura (HS33?) wäre besser? Aber Du hast sie nicht wieder angebaut? Wegen Optik, Gewicht?

Wie ist es jetzt mit dem Lager und Kettenlinie ausgegangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ALMU (18. Juli 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> ...ich versuch die am HR mal zu entschärfen, da bisher kein Lerneffekt eingesetzt hat.
> 
> Ich überlege, ihr vorne eine Cane Creek Canti hinzubauen (liegt noch rum). Allerdings hat  die den Nachteil, dass sie breiter baut und damit eher  Verletzungsgefahr besteht.
> 
> ...



Ich habe die Bremse jetzt so eingestellt das er nur mit sehr viel Kraft das Blockieren erreichen kann. Vorn ist so entschärft das er selbst beim voll durchziehen kein rutschen erreicht.
Canti's hatte ich auch schon mal im Auge aber die sind viiiieeeelllll zu breit und ich hatte Bedenken das die bei einem Sturz auch mal im Fleisch hängen können.

Für die Magura spricht (für mich) das leichte und schnelle Einstellen, die super Qualität und die wirklich immer gleiche Zugkraft.
Dagegen standen das Gewicht, die Farbe und ganz wichtig die Tatsache das die Hebel eben nicht so dicht an den Lenker gestellt werden können wie bei den meisten Seilziehern. Die neuen Magura Hebel sollen dichter an den Lenker kommen aber das ist nun zu spät.

Ich hatte vorher schon ein 107mm Lager drin und meine Kettenlinie lag ganz sauber auf dem 5. Gang. Das neue Token Carbon Titan hatte ich dann in zwei  Längen hier und ich bin beim 107er jetzt um ca. 2mm weiter nach innen gewandert. Sobald Junior auch mal schneller unterwegs sein wird kann ich auch das 110mm verbauen oder ein größeres Kettenblatt verbauen.

Das Rad ist wirklich sehr harmonisch geworden und heute mußte dann noch seine 43g schwere Fußballklingel ran das versaut natürlich alle Gewichtswerte


----------



## trifi70 (18. Juli 2013)

Danke. Bei den Cantis sind wir uns wohl einig, mir bauen sie eigentlich auch zu breit. Hinten ginge es gar nicht, weil die Füße anstoßen würden. Vorne sehe ich auch die Verletzungsgefahr. Dann versuch ich ma durch bewusst schräges Einstellen der Beläge und ev. noch Montage eines Powermodulators die Bremse zu entschärfen... Iss schon abstrus: jeder versucht, möglichst hohe Bremskraft zu haben und an den meisten Kinderrädern verdienen die Handbremsen ihren Namen eigentlich nicht... und wir haben das Problem, dass die Dinger einfach zuu gut zupacken.


----------



## ALMU (18. Juli 2013)

Hast du schon mal an einen anderen Belag für die Bremsen gedacht?
Ich hatte am BMW KidsBike eine Shimano M739 (alte XT Bremse) dran und die war wirklich spitze. Bekommt man manchmal noch für schmales Geld.
Der Bremshebel dazu ist der BL-M739


----------



## Mamara (18. Juli 2013)

Ich kann nur noch mal betonen, dass man vielleicht mal nen anständigen Hebel mit einstellbarem Druckpunkt nehmen sollte statt sauteurem Leichtbaugeraffel. Das hatten schon die ersten Shimano V-Brakes und damit kann man durchaus starke Veränderungen im Bremsverhalten herbei führen. Steht dann halt nur Avid oder Shimano drauf und wiegen nen paar Gramm mehr, aber sicher nicht so viel wie ne Magura...


----------



## ALMU (18. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte die Avid keineahnungwiediehieß in der Hand aber die Befürchtung das die nicht weit genug an den Lenker zu stellen war.
Zu diesem Thema hatte ich hier nicht viele Infos gefunden.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (18. Juli 2013)

Schönes leichtes Kinderfahrrad! 

Race Face Carbon Lenker - edel!
Die rote KCNC Bremse (mit Bremshebel) sieht optisch schon sehr lecker aus!

Warum hast du das Farbschema aber dann auch schon wieder aufgehört?
Wieso nicht auch Vorbau und Sattelstütze (usw.) in knalligem Rot?

Natürlich sieht das Radl so schön toll aus! Und das Gewicht kann sich auch sehen lassen...


----------



## ALMU (18. Juli 2013)

Ich habe noch den Steuersatz, Sattelklemme, Schaltungsteile und diverse Schrauben in Rot und Gold da. Leider haben selbst die KCNC Teile unterschiedliche Rottöne was mich echt nervt.
Jetzt wird erstmal gefahren und wenn ich mal wieder Zeit habe werde ich damit weiter machen und die restlichen Teile verbauen. Das Grobe habe ich erstmal fertig.
Ein Satz Kurbeln wird gerade noch erleichtert und dann weiß gepulvert. Die neuen Bashguards dürfen dann auch ran und die Pedale.....naja wir werden sehen.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (19. Juli 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> Leider haben selbst die KCNC Teile unterschiedliche Rottöne was mich echt nervt.



Ja, die Farbabweichungen bei den Eloxalteilen find ich auch nervig, bei Rot passen bei uns alle Teile mehr oder weniger, wir haben dagegen das von dir beschriebene Problem hauptsächlich bei den Blautönen, da haben wir nun von dem üblichen Eloxal-Türkis bis hin zum Dunkelblau (Race Face) oder Ultramarinblau (AEST) nun alles da, hm...


----------



## ALMU (19. Juli 2013)

Das ist der Hauptgrund warum ich die Eloxal Teile noch nicht verbaut habe aber an jenen Tag wo der Junior sagt: Papa ich hätte gerne ein schwarzes Rad.
Da werde ich Grinsen und mich über jede rote und goldene Schraube freuen.


----------



## Mamara (19. Juli 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Avid keineahnungwiediehieß in der Hand aber die Befürchtung das die nicht weit genug an den Lenker zu stellen war.
> Zu diesem Thema hatte ich hier nicht viele Infos gefunden.



Die Avid die ich kenne haben doch meist Madenschrauben? Heisst mit entsprechend langer Schraube kannst du solche auch bis ganz an den Lenker stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 68-er (19. Juli 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Avid keineahnungwiediehieß in der Hand aber die Befürchtung das die nicht weit genug an den Lenker zu stellen war.
> Zu diesem Thema hatte ich hier nicht viele Infos gefunden.


Wenn du die Avid FR5 meinst - die passen sehr gut, haben einen breiten verstellweg und wiegen (76gr.) tun die auch nicht viel...


----------



## ALMU (19. Juli 2013)

@Mamara
Auf die einfache Lösung mit der längeren Madenschraube bin ich wohl in dem Moment nicht gekommen, hatte da gerade Hirnfrost oder so

Die FR5 hatten mir nicht gefallen und auf die schnelle konnte ich da auch nicht die Farbe ändern.


----------



## 68-er (19. Juli 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> Die FR5 hatten mir nicht gefallen und auf die schnelle konnte ich da auch nicht die Farbe ändern.


bis auf den schriftzug find ich die eigentlich ganz okay ...


----------



## ALMU (19. Juli 2013)

68-er schrieb:


> bis auf den schriftzug find ich die eigentlich ganz okay ...



Das Rad war ein Vater Sohn Projekt und das Thema war wohl Farbe rot, weiß, blau und gold.
Er wollte eigentlich eine Rohloff haben und Scheiben aber da konnte ich mich durchsetzen alles andere hat er sich ausgesucht. Die KCNC sind auch nur jetzt schon dran weil er unbedingt mit seinem ROT/GOLD weiter machen wollte. Er fährt fast immer mit Handschuhe daher ist es auch nicht ganz so wild das die Hebel nicht perfekt sind aber ich würde mir diese Teile nicht an mein Rad schrauben.
Heute sind wir durch den Wald gefahren und er bekommt die Bremse schon recht gut kontrolliert. Mal sehen wie es dann mal auf Sand sein wird.


----------



## trolliver (19. Juli 2013)

68-er schrieb:


> Wenn du die Avid FR5 meinst - die passen sehr gut, haben einen breiten verstellweg und wiegen (76gr.) tun die auch nicht viel...


Das Stück oder das Paar?

Oliver


----------



## ALMU (19. Juli 2013)

Das Stück


----------



## Banglabagh75 (19. Juli 2013)

Farbthema rot-gold: Von Salsa gibt´s schwarz-rot-goldfarbene Sattel- und Nabenschnellspanner (hab ich natürlich gekauft, aber das Rad, wofür, das hat vorne ne Schraubnabe, jetzt liegt der vordere Spanner halt wohlbehütet in der Kiste, is auch besser so, wenn ich mir angucke, wie verkratzt der hintere montierte bereits ist... ).

Wollt ich bloß mal so in den Raum werfen, falls ihr von rot-gold auf schwarz-rot-gold gehen wollte...


----------



## trolliver (19. Juli 2013)

Mamara schrieb:


> Ich kann nur noch mal betonen, dass man vielleicht mal nen anständigen Hebel mit einstellbarem Druckpunkt nehmen sollte statt sauteurem Leichtbaugeraffel. Das hatten schon die ersten Shimano V-Brakes und damit kann man durchaus starke Veränderungen im Bremsverhalten herbei führen. Steht dann halt nur Avid oder Shimano drauf und wiegen nen paar Gramm mehr, aber sicher nicht so viel wie ne Magura...


... oder Dia Compe. Die haben oder hatten auch einen Power Control Hebel.


----------



## trolliver (19. Juli 2013)

Ganz allgemein: ich würde nicht mit einer Bremse am Rad rumfahren - und dies bei meinen Kindern auch nicht zulassen. Die erreichen ja schon Geschwindigkeiten von 25 km/h und mehr, das wäre mir zu gefährlich. Abgesehen davon, daß man die Bremsen ja einstellen kann.

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (20. Juli 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Ganz allgemein: ich würde nicht mit einer Bremse am Rad rumfahren



 Ich kapier jetzt gar nix: Wer fährt denn hier mit nur EINER Bremse am Rad rum?

Hier im Thread seh ich nur Bilder von Rädern mit Vorder- UND Hinterradbremse...


----------



## trolliver (20. Juli 2013)

Das macht nichts...  dann schreibe ich das halt einfach mal so. ;-)


----------



## trifi70 (20. Juli 2013)

Passt schon, hatte erwähnt, dass unser CNOC 16 nur eine HR Bremse hat. Aber 25 fährt die damit auch nicht.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (20. Juli 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Passt schon, hatte erwähnt, dass unser CNOC 16 nur eine HR Bremse hat. Aber 25 fährt die damit auch nicht.



Ach so, DU hattest das tatsächlich so geschrieben. Hatte auf der letzten Seite des Threads halt nur 2-Bremsen-Räder gesehen und mich von dasteher gewundert über die Feststellung zum 1-Bremse-Rad.

Naja, eine Bremse beim 16", wenn ich sehe, dass unser Kleiner auch immer nur mit Vorder- ODER Rücktrittbremse bremst (meistens NUR mit Vorderradbremse, ob er das immer noch machen wird, wenn die tune Sticky Craze angebaut ist? ), ist die Sache mit nur 1 Bremse nicht ganz so abwegig wie es auf den ersten Blick erscheint...


----------



## ALMU (20. Juli 2013)

Mit 5 oder 6 sind die wenigsten Kinder so weit das beide Bremsen synchron genutzt werden. Wir üben das gerade für die Notbremsung.
Auch unterschiedliche Untergründe müssen wir noch weiter erproben. Inzwischen hat er sich aber an die Bremsleistung gewöhnt und ich kann die Einstellung weiter anpassen.


----------



## trolliver (21. Juli 2013)

Echt? Ist das so? Philipp ist der einzige hier mit Freilauf und zwei Handbremsen, die bedient er aber gleichzeitig und gut seit dem ersten Tag. Jedenfalls eine Begabung.... dafür kann er sich schlecht konzentrieren, malen gar nicht etc.

Trifi, wenn du ein gutes Gefühl dabei hast, ist es ja gut. Philipp ist letztens mit 27 einem anderen Radler hinterher, der uns zuvor überholt hatte. Kann ja gar nicht sein, sowas...  Dann fängt er zwei Meter vor einer Straße an zu bremsen. Dafür braucht er zwei davon; wenn dann mal eine ausfiele - nicht auszudenken.

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (21. Juli 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Dann fängt er zwei Meter vor einer Straße an zu bremsen.



Meiner steigt schon 10 Meter vor jeder Kreuzung/Straßenüberquerung vom Rad ab und schiebt die restlichen Meter bis zum Bürgersteigrand. 
Bei so viel Vorsichtigkeit bin ich als gefahrenüberwachender Vater ja völlig arbeitslos...


----------



## ALMU (21. Juli 2013)

Das hat meiner bis jetzt auch so gemacht aber heute ist er das erste mal über die Hauptstraße gefahren ohne überhaupt mal zu schauen. Mir ist fast das Herz stehen geblieben aber zum Glück war weit und breit kein Auto. Kinder sind eben manchmal ganz weit weg in Gedanken und werden dadurch unberechenbar. Manchmal ist Vorsicht besser als Übermut aber beides hat seine Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## trolliver (22. Juli 2013)

Bei Philipps ersten solchen Bremsmanövern ist mir auch das Herz stehengeblieben, gefolgt von einem Schrei ("PHILIPP!!!! BREMSEM!!!"), so daß das ganze Viertel seinen Namen kennt. Inzwischen habe ich mich daran gewöhnt und bin ziemlich sicher, daß er nicht einfach über eine Straße fährt, so darf er im Viertel auch schon allein raus (verkehrsberuhigte Straßen). Wenn wir jedoch unsere täglichen Wettrennen fahren, hört man mich immer wieder von weitem: "PHILIPP!!! Schau nach VORNE!!!" Weil er sich immer nach mir umdreht, wie nah ich ihm schon bin...

Im Kiga quatsche ich mich meist mit anderen Eltern etwas fest, das kann er nicht abwarten und fährt allein los, heizt wie eine gesengte Sau, quert zwei Straßen und wartet an der letzten, die etwas stärker befahren ist, weil sie als Schleichweg genutzt wird. Er kann das, doch da wartet er lieber fünf Minuten auf mich. Es ist ein enges Spiel zwischen Vertrauen und Vorsicht. Weil ich selbst jedoch sehr frei aufgewachsen bin (und noch lebe), tendiere ich nach mehrmaligem Zuschauen und Vormachen zu Vertrauen.


----------



## ALMU (23. Juli 2013)

Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich lange (13mm) Kettenblattschrauben bekomme?
Ich habe zwei Bashguards, Kettenblatt, Spacer und Kurbel. Sie sollten rot oder gold und leicht sein.


----------



## trolliver (24. Juli 2013)

z.B. hier. Allerdings nicht aus Alu. Ebenso hier.


----------



## storck-riesen (24. Juli 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich lange (13mm) Kettenblattschrauben bekomme?
> Ich habe zwei Bashguards, Kettenblatt, Spacer und Kurbel. Sie sollten rot oder gold und leicht sein.


 
http://r2-bike.com/Tiso-Kettenblattschrauben_2 --> 12.5mm, 1.44g pro Schraube in rot oder gold


----------



## ALMU (2. August 2013)

Das Rad hat den ersten Urlaub mit Oma und Opa überlebt allerdings ist der erste Reifen jetzt bald durch bzw. inzwischen so weit runter das ich den für den Strand nicht mehr nutzen möchte.
Gibt es ordentliche hochwertige weiße Reifen, Junior würde sich riesig freuen und Geburtstag hat er auch bald.


----------



## 68-er (2. August 2013)

was verstehst du unter hochwertig ???

farbig gibt es oft im einrad bzw. bmx bereich
die sind aber recht schwer und haben wenig profil

schau mal nach:
primo the wall
halo twin rail
nlk bmx
oder diamond black freestyle

ansonsten gibts den schwalbe crazy bob wohl auch noch in weiß
und die beiden kendas - den karumba und den kikzumbut


----------



## ALMU (2. August 2013)

ich hatte von MAXXIS einen gesehen der auch nicht so schwer war aber die haben ja keine ordentliche HP


----------



## trifi70 (2. August 2013)

Wunder mich grad: was ist aus silberfische.net geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ALMU (3. August 2013)

Danke schon mal für die Infos aber das sind leider nicht meine Reifen.
Wie kommt man an diese Sonderfarben oder Editionen die manche Hersteller haben.


----------



## trifi70 (3. August 2013)

Meines Erachtens nur mit Glück, wenn einer seine demontiert oder Restbestände über ebay oder Händler vertickt werden.


----------



## ALMU (3. September 2013)

Nach 2 Wochen an der Nordsee muß ich feststellen das ich erstmal alle Räder zerlegen muß. 
Die Ketten sind alle hin und alles was noch aus Stahl war kann jetzt auch getauscht werden. Das Salzwasser böse ist wußte ich aber das es so schnell wirklich jedes Teil angreift ist unglaublich. Meine Clicker sind jetzt schön braun und der Rest der Räder...naja.
Also Kiten und Rad fahren an einem Ort geht wohl nicht.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (3. September 2013)

Vorher mit FluidFilm (oder ähnlichem Konservierungsmittel aus dem Bootsbereich) einsprühen hätte vielleicht was geholfen!?


----------



## carsten70 (21. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
bei uns steht auch ein CUBE Team 200. Das Rad geht bald in 2. Besitz zur Tochter.
Hinten habe ich das wackelige Tourney-Schaltwerk durch ein Alivio ersetzt, Käfig wurde übernommen.
Neue Reifen Schwalbe MowJoe werde ich noch montieren.
Sämtliche Seile und Hüllen habe ich auf optimale Länge ohne unnötige Kurven verlegt. Die Felgen habe ich blank geschliffen. Bremst nun viel besser und ist leichter zu bedienen.

Problem Kubellänge. Die sind einfach zu lang.
Welche Kurbeln könnte ich nehmen?


----------



## trolliver (21. Oktober 2013)

Du hast die Felgen geschliffen? Von Hand? Mit jeglicher Art Maschine hätte ich Angst, Dellen reinzuschleifen. Respekt!

Kurbeln in 115-120mm sind rar und oft teuer. Viele wie ich haben alte Shimanokurbeln (massiv) ersteigert und gekürzt oder kürzen lassen (30 Euro).


----------



## carsten70 (21. Oktober 2013)

Ja, wieso nicht? Hinten brauchste nur einen 2. Mann zum Kurbeln und reichlich Schleifpapier. Vorne war es mühsamer, musste aber sein, da die Felgen an der Stoßstelle kantig waren.

Kurbeln: Ok, kann das Tretlager bleiben? Kettenblatt besser ein kleineres. Ist für unsere Gefilde eh zu lang übersetzt.
Danke für die Antwort.
Carsten


----------



## trolliver (21. Oktober 2013)

Das wäre purer Zufall, falls das Innenlager bleiben kann, meist nicht. Ich würde da allerdings auch nicht solch einen gesteigerten Wert drauf legen. Gute Innenlager, um die 250g, gibt's von Neco für 15-20 Euro, die sparen gegenüber verbauten meist 100g, sind besser gedichtet und laufen seidenweich. Etwas besser, nochmals leichter und natürlich auch teurer (32 Euro) sind die Lager von Token.

Was verstehst du unter klein bei Kettenblatt? Bei alten Shimanokurbeln mit 110mm Lochkreis paßt kleinstens ein 33er, bei den Compactkurbeln mit 94er LK paßt ein 30er.


----------



## carsten70 (21. Oktober 2013)

Aktuell sind 127mm Kurbeln und ein 36 Kettenblatt verbaut.
Bei uns im Sauerland wird der 6-7 Gang nicht von den Kindern genutzt. Der erste ist so ein extra Großer Kranz. Das Ganze könnt ruhig kürzer übersetzt sein. Außerdem würde durch eine kürzere Kurbel das Ganze nochmal "schwerer".
Wurde so 115mm Kurbeln anstreben und dann ein kleineres Kettenblatt, nur was ist da das richtige?
Grüße,
Carsten

Nachtrag:
Jetzt mal konkret.
Diese Garnitur beispw.:http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cannondale-S..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item3a8653968f

Ich nehme das mittlere Kettenblatt (32) und baue das an die Stelle des großen ein, wenn das passt, oder ich baue ein Dummy Kettenblatt als Kettenschutz ein. Passt das dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (21. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Carsten,

die FC M569 sind leider nicht kürzbar, da sie auf der Rückseite eine breite Hohlkehle haben, also ausgefräst sind. Du mußt noch ältere nehmen, habe die Nummern nicht mehr im Kopf.

Beim Rest paßt das so, wie du dir das vorstellst. Ich habe ein 32er Kettenblatt an einer gekürzten LX (ich glaube, FC M563) und ein abgedrehtes 36er Blatt als Kettenschutz, Bilder sieht man in meinem Album oder Thread. Andere haben andere Kombinationen, einfach hier nach Kurbel kürzen suchen.

Oliver


----------



## ALMU (8. November 2013)

Mein Junior ist offensichtlich in den letzten drei Wochen an den Beinen um einiges länger geworden.
Ich suche nun eine leichte 27,2 Sattelstütze mit Versatz.


----------



## Floh (8. November 2013)

@carsten70:
Wenn Du alte Vierkant-Kurbeln mit 110 mm 5-Loch Kreis nimmst, ist bei 34 Zähnen Schluss, kleiner geht nicht. Damit hast Du bei 11-34 minimal eine 1:1 Übersetzung, alles was man bei dem kleinen Radumfang damit nicht hochtritt kann man auch schieben ;-)
Du musst ein bisschen experimentieren mit der Kettenlinie. Ich wollte auch gerne das Kettenblatt innen montieren und ein altes abgedrehtes großes außen, aber es hat von der Kettenlinie zumindest mit meinem Innenlager nicht gepasst. Da schliff das mittlere KB an der Kettenstrebe.


----------



## carsten70 (8. November 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> @_carsten70_:
> Wenn Du alte Vierkant-Kurbeln mit 110 mm 5-Loch Kreis nimmst, ist bei 34 Zähnen Schluss, kleiner geht nicht. Damit hast Du bei 11-34 minimal eine 1:1 Übersetzung, alles was man bei dem kleinen Radumfang damit nicht hochtritt kann man auch schieben ;-)
> Du musst ein bisschen experimentieren mit der Kettenlinie. Ich wollte auch gerne das Kettenblatt innen montieren und ein altes abgedrehtes großes außen, aber es hat von der Kettenlinie zumindest mit meinem Innenlager nicht gepasst. Da schliff das mittlere KB an der Kettenstrebe.


Hallo,
ich habe mir eine STX 5-Arm LK94 Kurbel besorgt. Diese werde ich auf 115mm kürzen. Dazu ein 32T, innen montiert. Außen kommt ein Hosenschutz drauf.
Kettenlinie ist wie original, bzw. kann man ja auch durch unterlegen einstellen.
Als Schaltwerk habe ich ein neues Alivio mit dem Käfig der Tourney verbaut.
Alle Bowdenzüge auf minimum gekürzt, unglaublich, was das kraftmäßig ausmacht.
Reifen liegen hier schon Schwalbe MoWJoe.
Ach, das original Innenlager des Cube ist ein Frechheit. Keinerlei Abdichtung und lief jetzt nach knapp 2 Jahren extrem hakelig. Habe nun ein Neco besorgt.


----------



## Floh (8. November 2013)

"Innenlager" ist schon eine massive Übertreibung für diese Ansammlung von Kugeln und Stahlachsen. Ich war froh dass ich die heile rausbekommen habe.


----------



## ALMU (8. November 2013)

sorry könntet Ihr bitte auf meine Frage zurück kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (8. November 2013)

wegen den weißen reifen?? wie wäre es hiermit? kann aber weder zu Gewicht noch Qualität was sagen:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Reifen/Reifen-20-Zoll-TourRide-schwarz-weiss.html

http://www.pentagonsports.de/fahrra...kt-ramp-20-x-1-95-verschiedene-farben/a-1200/

http://preisvergleich.ebay.de/like/...380730089655&kw=ciao&crdt=0&ff4=260601_440981


----------



## trolliver (8. November 2013)

Ich glaube, es geht um die Sattelstütze... mit Versatz weiß ich leider auch keine. Wäre aber in einem anderen oder eigenen Thread besser aufgehoben.


----------



## ALMU (8. November 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es geht um die Sattelstütze... mit Versatz weiß ich leider auch keine. Wäre aber in einem anderen oder eigenen Thread besser aufgehoben.



Ich bin mir eigentlich sicher das ich diesen hier eröffnet habe.


----------



## trolliver (8. November 2013)

Oh.... bitte vielmals dies zu entschuldigen, das war mir entgangen...

Dann, wie wÃ¤re es mit diesem hier? AuÃerdem habe ich in meinem Jekyll eine von Cannondale gebrandete CarbonstÃ¼tze, allerdings nur mit einem cm Versatz. Und natÃ¼rlich immer die Ritchey WCS, doch neu um die 100â¬, ich schÃ¤tze, das soll es nicht sein. Die gÃ¼nstigen leichten, die ich kenne, haben keinen Versatz.

FÃ¼r Philipps Rad habe ich eine, die ich vor Jahren mal fÃ¼r ein eigenes und nie zuende gestelltes Projekt ersteigert habe, wiegt in 31,6 nur 150g und hat mich seinerzeit 40â¬ gekostet. MuÃ man auf der Lauer liegen...

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (8. November 2013)

Gebrauchte WCS in Alu und bei Bedarf noch passend gekürzt reicht doch zu, oder? Fahr die an mehreren Rädern und bin zufrieden mit.


----------



## Roelof (9. November 2013)

what about? http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-sattelstutze-27-2-400-mm-versatz-20-mm-151-g


----------



## ALMU (9. November 2013)

Das war doch mal ein guter Tip am Samstag Morgen


----------



## carsten70 (11. November 2013)

Hallo Leute,
hier mal ein paar Fotos vom Umabu der Kurbel am Cube 200.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/64536

Grüße,
Carsten


----------



## BOOZE (11. November 2013)

Super gemacht Carsten aumen:
Mit was hast du das Alu gelötet?
Ich suche da auch noch was.





War das mal eine Pedalachse?
Home improvement made by McGyver


----------



## carsten70 (11. November 2013)

Einfach bei google unter Alu Reibelot suchen.
Die Gewindebohrer sind Peadlachsen.



BOOZE schrieb:


> Super gemacht Carsten aumen:
> Mit was hast du das Alu gelötet?
> Ich suche da auch noch was.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (13. November 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> Das war doch mal ein guter Tip am Samstag Morgen



einen hab ich noch... http://bor-germany.de/en/outlet/84-1-x-frm-carbon-250x27-2mm-st-r-21-ti-seatpost-sattelstutze


----------



## gutschik (12. Januar 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Inspiration. Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht


----------



## kc85 (12. Januar 2016)

Nett. So langsam geht auch unser Würfel auf die Zielgerade.

kc85


----------



## gutschik (12. Januar 2016)

@kc85 ich bin gespannt


----------



## ALMU (12. Januar 2016)

Ist sehr schön geworden. 2013 war ich noch mit dem 20" beschäftigt und jetzt geht es an das 24". Wir Papa's und Mama's sind schon bekloppt was wir da für unsere kleinen aufbauen. Wenn ich da so an meine Kindheit zurück denke........ohhhjeee


----------



## ALMU (1. März 2017)

Unser 20" Cube hat jetzt ausgedient. Da der Junior für die längeren Strecken meist sein anderes Rad genommen hat ist dieses hier in einem recht guten Zustand.
Ich überlege gerade ob ich es im ganzen verkaufen soll oder doch lieber in Teile.
Was denkt Ihr, was man hierfür noch verlangen kann?

Schaltwerk 9fach Sram X0 kurz
Trigger Sram X0 Redwin oder Sram Gripschift X0
Ritzen Shimano XT CS-M770
Bremsen KCNC rot/gold (vorn getauscht gegen Shimano LX
NEST Steuersatz
SINZ Kurbel
Radsatz Kaniabikes
Sattelklemme KCNC
Jagwire Kabelzüge
Kette KMC X9
Beim Innenlager bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich noch das Titanlager eingebaut habe.


----------



## Linipupini (1. März 2017)

dürfte so um die 300€ bringen, in Teilen natürlich mehr.
Viel Erfolg.
Meikel


----------



## bikeandi1974 (1. März 2017)

Das Gesamtgewicht im Vergleich zum Original gehört dazu geschrieben. Das ist meiner Meinung nach das größte Argument mehr zu zahlen. Vor allem, wenn man das in Relation zum Fahrergewicht setzt. Sonst würde ich so einen Umbau auch nicht unbedingt machen.

Im Vergleich z.B. zu einem Kania - Bike mit dem gleichen / ähnlichen Gewicht würde ich dann gar nicht so tief mit dem Angebot einsteigen. Für das originale Cube 200 waren die gebraucht - Preise auch sehr stabil...


----------



## Linipupini (1. März 2017)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Im Vergleich z.B. zu einem Kania - Bike mit dem gleichen / ähnlichen Gewicht würde ich dann gar nicht so tief mit dem Angebot einsteigen


Meiner Meinung nach, wird es definitiv nicht mehr dafür geben, ich glaube ich habe noch im Hinterkopf das es um die 7,5-8kg wiegt!
Zerlegt, bekommst du für die Teile deutlich mehr. Auch gibt es heute viel mehr Anbieter und Auswahl.
Wir werden sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (1. März 2017)

Die Zeit vor Ostern ist sicher nicht der schlechteste Zeitpunkt um Kinderräder zu verkaufen.


----------

